# What is a positive thing that happened to you due to Covid?



## Marie5656 (Feb 17, 2022)

*Saw this video on You Tube and found it an interesting thought.  There is so much negative about this pandemic....but what about the flip side?  For me, I have come to better appreciate my interactions with others, and the positive feedback of just a handshake or hug.





*


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 17, 2022)

One positive is lots of people are taking the time to learn how viruses work, how data is collected and analyzed, and what researchers and medical scientists do.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 17, 2022)

Positive:

**For years, I have seen a few Asians in different venues with masks. I thought it was weird. Now, I have an understanding and appreciation for masks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 17, 2022)

It gave me a glimpse and a better understanding of how my life may change if I need to adjust to being homebound at some point in the future.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 17, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> One positive is lots of people are taking the time to learn how viruses work, how data is collected and analyzed, and what researchers and medical scientists do.


I could not think of one till I read this.  @Murrmurr you are right.  I have learned a lot, and I think others have too.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 17, 2022)

I started a small, early spring garden in 2020 because of Covid using plants I bought at Home Depot.  I didn't plant anything last year and missed it, so I bought stuff a few weeks ago to start my own seedlings.  Worked with a a little today in prep for getting the first set (am planning to secession plant) ready tomorrow.   I also started canning again due to Covid.  If food self-sufficiency--really good food too--continues, that's a big positive.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 17, 2022)

Our bank account has gotten a nice "boost" over the past year, or two....as we have substantially limited our restaurant and casino visits, etc., due to this virus.  There have been some weeks that I have used more fuel in the tractor and mowers than in the vehicles.  We usually take a trip to Las Vegas every Fall, but have not done so for the past 2 years.  

If there isn't another spike, or major variant of Covid, by Spring, or early Summer, we're going to start getting out, again.


----------



## Jules (Feb 17, 2022)

We play bridge online.  It was available but didn’t bother; Covid restrictions forced us.  My husband has a health issue and I don’t think he can play face to face anymore.  I miss meeting with others but it’s so easy to eat lunch and walk over to my easy chair to play.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)

I was forced into early retirement due to Covid.  My company was hit hard due to the Pandemic and they chose to let go predominantly older and higher paid workers.  They did me a huge favor.  I am loving my retirement.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 20, 2022)

Not a damn thing. Not one.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 20, 2022)

Having had it, I got a new lease on life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 20, 2022)

My friends and I are connecting more, even if only by phone. My BFF, who's always very busy started calling me more often. Since my DIL died a little over two months ago, she's been me daily. Also, more artists are offering their concerts online. Also, during the pandemic, I've been spending more time on SF.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm stretching here.  
Well, More time for introspection.  Wrote more poetry and magazine articles. 
 More communication with Heavenly entities.
Wrote another book but it hasn't been published yet.  Let my hair grow long.  
I'm trying hard to think of anything.  
Nope.


----------



## Lara (Feb 20, 2022)

I can't think of anything positive due to Covid.


----------



## RFW (Feb 20, 2022)

I happen to have been in a business that provides one of the most sought after products during the pandemic and beyond. A nice boost in sales for a period of time until we couldn't get more just like anybody else.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2022)

For a few years now I find that when I go out in very cold windy weather and take a deep breath while walking it hurts my throat and lungs. I've always held a glove, scarf or even a tissue over my nose and mouth. I never thought of wearing a mask until covid hit.  

Now I keep a mask handy by my coat to bring out the garbage can or go for our mail which is a distance from our house. I picked up a few branches the other day and the mask worked great.

I've probably spent less time and money since covid. Before, I'd take my time in the stores looking at this or that . I've gotten in the habit of writing a more detailed list and picking up just what I need and then head for home.

I've also made due with items I have on hand because of the shortages. I've made some pretty strange combinations of foods for dinner but we were filled up and satisfied.  Couldn't ask for anything more during this mess we are in.


----------



## win231 (Feb 20, 2022)

It brought to light the type of people a couple of family members are - and why I'll have nothing to do with them.


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

No Jehovah Witnesses knocking at my door.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 21, 2022)

Like others, our bank balance has benefited from our inability to spend money on holidays, theatre visits, eating out etc.. Hope to start catching up on things we've missed  later this year.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 21, 2022)

I've always been careful about hygiene, wiping door handles etc. has been the norm for me for a long time. Nice to see other people are now more aware of how illness is spread. The other thing is, wearing a mask in cold weather helps to keep your face warm! My jaw and teeth ache when there's a cold wind, but now I can cover up and it looks perfectly normal.


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 21, 2022)

Saved money....less shopping and no traveling.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 21, 2022)

We realized we lived in the most perfect place to wait out the plague in nature's privacy.  Not an issue.  Scary perfect and in a nature loving santuary.  Who could complain?!


----------



## charry (Feb 21, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> Saved money....less shopping and no traveling.


Exactly..i was just going to post this…..


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 21, 2022)

Absolutely nothing positive.  The media and other propaganda outlets have been telling me for the last 2 years how "wonderful" it is to wear a mask, keep 2 meters apart and live your life virtually.  I have been robbed 2 senior years of my life.  They are telling me to love a dictatorship way of life when I was born free in a democracy.  I'm so sick of it all that I no longer recognize the country I was born in.

Stores are going out of business, the country is a massive debt, super inflation is here, truckers and farmers have flooded our capitol and have shut down several border points, surgeries are backed up for years, many nurses have left their profession because of the stress, senior centers have closed down, daily news reports directed to drive fear into the common people and Big Pharma making billions telling us we need more and more vaccines to be fully protected.  Nope, I don't see anything postive about the last 2 years.  Perhaps I'm missing all the good times that supposedly someone else is having with their faces cover with a mask?

Oh yes, there was something positive.  I saved a lot of money with gas.  My car is just sitting around with no place to go so I am saving a lot of money on gas but is that how I want to live.  Miss out on my final years on this planet and die with a lot of money in the bank?  I SURE HOPE NOT!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

Nothing postive, I lost my marriage of 21 years.... and all that goes along with that...


----------



## caramel (Feb 21, 2022)

Before covid, people were putting a lot of pressure on me to do things I didn't want to do.  covid was my excuse not to do them.  People stopped pressuring me.  I'm really hoping that people will not go back to how they were.

Telling these people to back off in this situation is not as simple as it sounds for a few reasons, even if I'm not worried about their feelings.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

I tried, but I couldn't come up with anything positive I gained from it.

Though I appreciated some of the things others noted.

@hollydolly  ....so very sorry.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I tried, but I couldn't come up with anything positive I gained from it.
> 
> Though I appreciated some of the things others noted.
> 
> @hollydolly  ....so very sorry.


thank you kaila


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 21, 2022)

Not very social before, now I have something besides my wife to blame.  Yes walking in the cold is healthier now, mask up baby!.  Saved money not as many restaurant visits.   Make lemonade rather than complain.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nothing postive, I lost my marriage of 21 years.... and all that goes along with that...


wow... 
It seems to have put a strain on many marriages ..... many friends and others I see have re-evaluated their life and sadly some just found out if this was how things are going.... some are trying to fix others called it quits.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 21, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Not a damn thing. Not one.


Ditto.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2022)

Saved money.  That's about it.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

One person _(just the one) _started delivering, *one* item I regularly need, that I'd previously already begun to have trouble getting picked up anyway,
and she doesn't seem to mind continuing to do that, which is a help.

Gosh, that is small, but that did start due to the pandemic, and is something positive.  Especially since I didn't know she would be so willing to do that.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 24, 2022)

> What is a positive thing that happened to you due to Covid?


After having had Covid I felt more at ease, hey I got my antibodies baby!  No longer felt angry towards the self-absorbed dimwits out in public who selfishly put others at risk by asserting their twisted beliefs.


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2022)

Not much. I've learned to braver than I thought I could be and I learned to make soup out of weird things like radishes and lettuce leaves because sometimes that was all I could find in the store. I lost a lot of weight at the beginning of all this.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)

chic said:


> Not much. I've learned to braver than I thought I could be and I learned to make soup out of weird things like radishes and lettuce leaves because sometimes that was all I could find in the store. I lost a lot of weight at the beginning of all this.


Chic I hope you've been eating more lately...


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Chic I hope you've been eating more lately...


Oh yes. This was in the beginning of the pandemic when social distancing lines were so long I could barely get into a store. I'm eating a lot now. Most of the restrictions are gone and stores are well stocked.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 26, 2022)

@chic 
I'M SO GLAD TO SEE YOU!  MISSED YOU!


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2022)

Very few clouds in my life have been without silver linings and Covid is no exception.  

From the first moment of "safer at home" I stopped coloring my hair. It's so freeing to not chase the grey anymore, plus my natural hair color is more flattering with my skin tone. 

I've been baking bread a couple of times a week and doing other kinds of scratch cooking/baking. I've learned how to make more Korean dishes from my sweet daughter-in-law. 

During warm weather DH and I spend more time enjoying our backyard pool than we have since our kids were young.

Strange as it may seem, some of my social ties have actually strengthened.  I catch up with half a dozen geographically distant high school friends via a 1-2 hour weekly zoom.  Before the pandemic it was catch-as-catch-can texts or emails.  I have another group of friends who I zoom with monthly.    

Last but certainly not least, we welcomed another baby into our family. DS and DDIL had a boy in December. Because they're so careful about who he's exposed to, we get a lot more baby time than we would have had under normal conditions. Same is true of the amount of time we've had with our other children and grands. Our family bubble has been a true blessing.


----------

